# Modified my shelf



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a large shelving unit with my uromastyx lizard on the bottom. Since those are a desert species they like it very hot. I am running two 150w mercury vapor lights on him. The heat rises to the mantids above. Problem is this time of year that the heat needs to be contained to keep the mantids much above 70. I have resorted to putting the ones that need the heat most directly above the lamps. I came up with a way to hold the heat in. I put insulated sheathing with a reflective film on both sides and the top of the shelf unit. Today I had a piece of plexi glass cut to fit the front. I just hung it from some hooks at the top so it is still easy to remove. My lowest temperature is about 83 while near the lamps it is 90. Still have to wait and see if the heat from the uros rocks and sand keep it warm for awhile at night or not. Crude but effective.

Here are a couple pics. The plexi is so clear that it is hard to see. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm... you'll have to let us know how it works. Looks like a good plan; but I think it might be a pain taking off that big plexiglass sheet and hanging it back up everytime. You'll have to let us know how it works in practice.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks solid, good thinking.


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm... you'll have to let us know how it works. Looks like a good plan; but I think it might be a pain taking off that big plexiglass sheet and hanging it back up everytime. You'll have to let us know how it works in practice.


It is a little. Our house is a bit drafty and so far it is nice and toasty inside. I will likely remove it in the warm months since it won't be needed then.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe you could cut the plexiglass in half at the shelf-line between the lizards and ooths and then hinge the upper half on the top edge only. I'm assuming the lizards don't need attention as often, but those ooths may need daily attention. Or a vertical cut down the middle with hinges at either side. Plexiglass tends to bow with time and heat, but it looks like a great solution for retaining heat this winter. Attractive too! I got that same set of shelves from Costco and have a bearded dragon and cornsnake that have lamps, on the bottom.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

That's funny.... I have one of those same type shelving units in my bug room, hehe. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the idea of saving the heat, but I see the issue of opening it. Still good idea.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

Peter said:


> Maybe you could cut the plexiglass in half at the shelf-line between the lizards and ooths and then hinge the upper half on the top edge only. I'm assuming the lizards don't need attention as often, but those ooths may need daily attention. Or a vertical cut down the middle with hinges at either side. Plexiglass tends to bow with time and heat, but it looks like a great solution for retaining heat this winter. Attractive too! I got that same set of shelves from Costco and have a bearded dragon and cornsnake that have lamps, on the bottom.


My wife said the same thing. I access behind there twice a day. It isn't easy to attach anything to this shelving unit.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh poopie! one of us should be selling those shelves, they making a lot of monies off of us bug people :}


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

That unit looks great!  Nice and neat too!  I wonder if BJ's sells something similar? Rick, roughly how long and how high is it? Or is it ajustable to fit your liking?


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

ismart said:


> That unit looks great!  Nice and neat too!  I wonder if BJ's sells something similar? Rick, roughly how long and how high is it? Or is it ajustable to fit your liking?


It is adjustable. I believe I got it at Lowes. The shelves are not easy to adjust though. I think if looking for a unit that you should go with something else.


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> It is adjustable. I believe I got it at Lowes. The shelves are not easy to adjust though. I think if looking for a unit that you should go with something else.


Cool! Thanks Rick!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Shelves-S...catalogId=10053

here a link, I purchased 3 of them, they are great, and I found them very easy to assemble and adjust, must be a woman thing :}


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 23, 2009)

Changing the shelf level(s) always seems easy compared to pulling everything off the shelves. It's like the no-fun packing part of moving, but then when the shelf is all reassembled it's kind of fun to put all the containers back on the shelf again...like nesting in a new home!


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

Peter said:


> Changing the shelf level(s) always seems easy compared to pulling everything off the shelves. It's like the no-fun packing part of moving, but then when the shelf is all reassembled it's kind of fun to put all the containers back on the shelf again...like nesting in a new home!


True. My issue was that the shelves get stuck on the plastic peices that keep them in place. I have to use a rubber mallet to get them to come up. I hardly ever adjust them though.

During the day it is keeping things at about 84 with some area a little warmer directly above the lamps. Night temps are about 67 which is a little cooler than I want. I may get a ceramic heat emmitter for night.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Very creative.  Wish I had some room for some shelves like that.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Very creative.  Wish I had some room for some shelves like that.


This is the only space I have for mantids though. I broke the plexiglass yesterday :angry: I was removing it and broke the corner off. I had got good at removing it easily but I think I twisted it a bit too much taking it off. Will flip it over and make new holes and try again. I think I will put duct tape on both sides of the holes to make it stronger at the corners.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> This is the only space I have for mantids though. I broke the plexiglass yesterday :angry: I was removing it and broke the corner off. I had got good at removing it easily but I think I twisted it a bit too much taking it off. Will flip it over and make new holes and try again. I think I will put duct tape on both sides of the holes to make it stronger at the corners.


If you find that Plexiglas breaks on you again, use Lexan. It will not break, trust me. Lexan is a very durable material and bends instead of cracking/breaking.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> If you find that Plexiglas breaks on you again, use Lexan. It will not break, trust me. Lexan is a very durable material and bends instead of cracking/breaking.


That is what I have. I just called it plexiglass.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> That is what I have. I just called it plexiglass.


Hmmmm, then that is interesting!


----------

